# Net Connection in Ubunto 5.10



## skghosh44 (Jul 28, 2007)

I am an novice in LINUX. Recently I installed Ubuntu 5.10 after failure to llogin in Fedora 7 after successful installation. Now I wish to make a net connection through BSNL's DataOne BB. I tried the DIGIT Fast Track/Ubuntu's inbuilt help as well as online help. But I am unable to make the net connection. I shall be glad if I get step by step guide how to make the connection.

ubuntu novice.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 28, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I am an novice in LINUX. Recently I installed Ubuntu 5.10 after failure to llogin in Fedora 7 after successful installation. Now I wish to make a net connection through BSNL's DataOne BB. I tried the DIGIT Fast Track/Ubuntu's inbuilt help as well as online help. But I am unable to make the net connection. I shall be glad if I get step by step guide how to make the connection.
> 
> ubuntu novice.


Find the network administration app. Select the options in ur LAN card such that it will be activated on boot, ip will be obtained via DHCP. I am FC user so i hv no screenshots for u.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 28, 2007)

I obtained the IP via DHCP. I exactly dont remind, but In one window i have seen network  status is active. it received/sents packets and bytes. In windows os we have to make a new internet connection to access the net,
on which we have to provide out user ID/PW created by the ISP. After providing the correct ID/PW we can login the net. But in Ubuntu what is the 
procedure.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 28, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I obtained the IP via DHCP. I exactly dont remind, but In one window i have seen network  status is active. it received/sents packets and bytes. In windows os we have to make a new internet connection to access the net,
> on which we have to provide out user ID/PW created by the ISP. After providing the correct ID/PW we can login the net. But in Ubuntu what is the
> procedure.


Your ISP authentication system is different kya? You don't login to ur con using the web-browser??


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 28, 2007)

I cannt got your point. I mean when we wish to connect to the net, ist we have to put the ID/pw provided by the BSNL, after sucessful loging the status shows that " Now you are connected to the net". After that we can brows any web site. But is the procedure in Ubunto to connect to the net.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I am an novice in LINUX. Recently I installed Ubuntu 5.10 after failure to llogin in Fedora 7 after successful installation. Now I wish to make a net connection through BSNL's DataOne BB. I tried the DIGIT Fast Track/Ubuntu's inbuilt help as well as online help. But I am unable to make the net connection. I shall be glad if I get step by step guide how to make the connection.
> ubuntu novice.


In Ubuntu,you have to use terminal with "sudo" prefixed for temp root/admin privilage to configure internet.first make it clear-do u have onboard lancard.secondly is ur connection configured from the modem/router,so that dataone is already available when in the system?
thirdly,is ur computer directly connects to the modem?
I use the rp-pppoe dialer in ubuntu/linux.the configuration steps are already mentioned in another thread of mine.
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=515118&postcount=11*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380
and ubuntu india community site explains things as well.
*www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Broadband_Howto
^ above one solves ur problem-I hope. 
and eg for root access from terminal is like "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" 
will open that file as root/admin who only can have the permission to edit that file and to save changes.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have two lan card one is on board and other on PCI slot. My connection in Win Xp is in PCI lan port. Yes my connection is configure from the modem in 
Win Xp from which I am writing this thread. Yes my computer is directly connect to the modem.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

so you got two lan cards?its worth knowing that you are not sharing anything with windows os!Ubuntu Linux just uses ur pc h/w resources the same way window$ does.
so what u want to do will be posted below as ur yet to try the links which i gave?.
--------------------
I'll try explaining how to set up dataone on Debian/Ubuntu Linux if u got LAN card(mostly inbuilt) in ppp mode rather than using router's inbuilt dialer.it is risky using router's configuration via dialer as someone can administer ur router if u didnt reset ur router passwd.leave it apart,
First make sure ur LAN card is enable and is up.*all below commands are to be ran in terminal(in menu Applications>Accessories>Terminal)
give ur user passwd when prompted and press enter.
also paste the output from terminal here, if i asks.
*

```
ifconfig
```
 the output shud show ethx,where x is ur lan card(s) number.for eg:eth0,eth1 etc
for reference below is my output.

```
[B]eth0[/B]      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:88:99:GE:AV  
          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::214:85ff:fe98:bea2/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:16343 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:13328 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:17254486 (16.4 MiB)  TX bytes:2304662 (2.1 MiB)
          Interrupt:20 Base address:0xa000 

[B] lo[/B]        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:34 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:1700 (1.6 KiB)  TX bytes:1700 (1.6 KiB)
```
 if u got "lo" and "ethx" there in the output
Lets see:
first open a terminal.type and enter below commands.


```
sudo[B] pppoeconf[/B]
```
 ^^ this will go step by step setting ur internet.a blue screen based user interface is shown.u can select options OK,NO etc by using keyboard combinations ALT+TAB,enter etc.

at somewhere in last section,it will ask for always on connection-if u want only say yes.else say no.now after everything is over.go to ur terminal or ALT+F2 run dialog and enter :

```
pon dsl-provider
```
 will switch on dataone 
and:

```
[B]poff  dsl-provider[/B]
```
 ^ switches off.
U can make shortcuts for this in ur desktop or top panel that will be used to on or off.
that means u can connect using above commands.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 29, 2007)

> praka123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

I dont like broadband started at boot.so @ghosh if u ran pppoeconf,u'll be noticing that the blue ui asked u whether u wanted to start at bootup and u must say no.u can make two shortcuts on desktop or gnome-panel(taskbars).I''ll explain it.regarding icon on panel.yes it shows.u need to open synaptic and install gnome-netstatus-applet,also gnome got applets for showing thermal sensors o/ps for ur processor,mobo,hdd etc.that means a lot.

For adding shortcuts,download the two attached icons on this post and move them to directory /usr/share/pixmaps.u need to open nautilus file manager(same as win explorer) as admin privilage to move as ur local user is not permitted to write to the above directory.u can invoke nautilus fm as admin by below commands:
press alt+f2 to get a run dialog.in the run dialog paste the below commands with spaces intact and run.

```
gksudo nautilus
```
 ^then copy the icons from ur /home/user/Desktop(most prolly) or wherever u downloaded them and move to dir /usr/share/pixmaps.
now to make shortcut on desktop or panel,right click on panel or dekstop and add new shortcut.their u have to give the name of the shortcut dsl-on and in command space give pon dsl-provider and similarly for dsl-poff and in command space give command poff.select the icons accordingly from dir /usr/share/pixmaps(the one i attached).
Now net-status applet can be added by right clik panel top or bottom and add  "network monitor"-*do this while ur internet connection is active*.
there are lot of other tips like using opendns for faster name resolution etc etc.best of Luck and Linux will be tough for hardcore windows users as they expect linux to be the same as windows.but unix is different and u have to learn few new things and unlearn some windows specific.u need atleast 3 weeks to stand on ubuntu as a windows user.also read many a resources available on net and know the difference of unix style versus linux.for eg:no viruses,malwares,*.wares in UNIX-like systems and Linux.also dont search for software in internet unlike in windows.all available softwares(most!) are from synaptic manager in menu System>admin>synaptic.also make sure ur /etc/apt/sources.list seems as mine atleast as below.edit appropriately by gedit editor as sudo.*make sure the first line for ur ubuntu cd remains there dont remove that line*.u can edit as earlier by using run dialog as

```
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```


```
# # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
# #
# # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#Ubuntu Security
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse

# # Ubuntu supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties

#
# # Ubuntu community supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse

# # Ubuntu backports project
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties

#### Proposed Multiverse ####
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties


#### Canonical Commercial ####
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main

deb *medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free

#compiz-fusion
deb *debs.vorian.org/ feisty extras
deb-src *debs.vorian.org/ feisty extras
```


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 29, 2007)

praka123
I gone through your reply. Now I will switch to ubunto and have to try the job. See you after experiment. Till then bye.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

it is *Ubuntu* not ubunto,  also Ubuntu means humanity to others in African.
do read the ethical benefits of FOSS(open source)  for eg:
*getgnulinux.org
*gnu.org
*fsf.org
and the Gnome panel with dsl-on and dsl-off shortcuts will look like this:
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/99/Top-panel.jpg
^note the network monitor showing bb active.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry for spelling mistake. I have successfully added the sortcut as per your advice.But I find slightly different as described by you. Now I have another problem. Some pages are not open. i.e "indiatimes.com," fist page open very quickly, but whenever I try to other link of the page the page automatically closed. what is the problem. Another problem when i typed in user prompt 
Code: 
"gksudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal it appears as

(gedit:11824): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

When I types in root this msg come outs.

(gksudo:11882): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

What's  worng whith this . please explain.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

1.post the output of command "ifconfig" when internet is ON be posted here.
2.are u able to open the editor gedit with gksudo .. cmd?try running from "run" dialog-by pressing ALT+F2 and run again.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 30, 2007)

I made  the two sortcut in the pannel successfully. But there is another problem. Some page I cannot open. i.e indiatimes.com, Ist page open nicely, whenever I try to open other link of that page the browser automatically closed. what is the wrong.
Also  the code belw is not working :
gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (user prompt)

(gedit:12069): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ( root)
(gksudo:12108): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 

Please explain.
Another how you make the screen shot and post it in the thread ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 30, 2007)

Now you connect to WWW then consider upgrading to 7.04
5.10 is way too old to use, its like using windows 98 in era of windows vista


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes.what @gary said is cent % correct.move to Ubuntu Feisty if bandwidth allows.*so dont edit with my sources.list posted above*.only remove the "#" before the entries except first two lines for ur CDrom sourced for ur Hoary Hedgehog(ubuntu version) which is very old


			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> I made  the two sortcut in the pannel successfully. But there is another problem. Some page I cannot open. i.e indiatimes.com, Ist page open nicely, whenever I try to open other link of that page the browser automatically closed. what is the wrong.
> Also  the code belw is not working :
> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (user prompt)
> 
> ...


 for the last doubt research menus in Gnome for take screenshot.also by pressing printscreen key will take the screenshot.or u can use gimp too.
reg,ur query,it seems the terminal ur using cannot export the X credentials for root session.I'd like to see a screenshot of error.Also do u have X(Display) or did u tried from some tty's?those commands are meant to be tried from gnome-terminal inside gnome.
OK.if X(Display) is there.then do as following.open a terminal.then run below command :

```
xhost +
```
 ^^ ^ then try the command gksudo...
if that fails,just post the output of :

```
xauth list
```
 also reg internet connxn problem-u have to *select the o/p of ifconfig command from terminal and paste here*.do copy and paste the output from terminal.

_______________________
btwn guys?c'mon ppl help too.Why do i feel am a single man army in OSS section  where do others gone?


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 30, 2007)

I am is puzzle. What to do. I will try to solve the problem one by one.  My 1st problem is web page problem.  I paste here output of "ifconfig" :
$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:74:99:6F
          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fe74:996f/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:5444 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1938 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:1534362 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:233717 (228.2 KiB)
          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:34924 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:34924 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:2621993 (2.5 MiB)  TX bytes:2621993 (2.5 MiB)

ppp0      Link encapoint-to-Point Protocol
          inet addr:59.94.9.49  P-t-P:59.94.8.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
          RX packets:98 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
          RX bytes:14437 (14.0 KiB)  TX bytes:8055 (7.8 KiB)

after solving this problem. I post you the other problem.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

ur ifconfig o/p looks OK.are ur router/modem is configured as dialer earlier.is the router firewall enabled?i am no expert with router configs.but as per the howto i have shown-there are pictures like below which shows that ur router needs to be configured as "bridged" mode in router.what is ur router model/name?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380
*iup.in/img/praka123/Screenshot-1.jpg

now  post the output of :

```
/sbin/route
```
^it will take some time.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 30, 2007)

I dont know whether my router is configured as dialer or not. But the same 
adsl modem is configured in Win Xp in the same PC where duel booting system as win xp and ubuntu. There is no model name in the router/modem 
Only I got there DataOne written on the modem with Model No -WA3002-g1 and H/W Ver : A1. Also how I will invok the picture as shown by you.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

u got a utstarcom modem.just login from 192.168.1.1 from browser with admin as user and passwd.check for the option bridged mode is enabled.I am no expert in configuring modem.btwn ur Ubuntu is tooo old.try upgrading to Ubuntu feisty


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes bridged mode is enable as per the screen appears.. 
I am unable paset the screen shot here. because I dont know how to do it. Also can you provide me the New Ubuntu version in CD format the cost and shipping charge I will bear. Because my bb is home plan 250. If I download ubuntu  my condition will be alarming.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just read through the whole thread once again.check ur browser settings set correctly(some proxy).printscreen press will give u the screenshot that u have to save.else look for an app in menu called "gimp">acquire>___


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 30, 2007)

Like Windows is there any antivirus programme to install in Ubuntu.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

Linux got practically NO Viruses.only prototype viruses(or worms) does exists.but dont care them for the time.
*linuxmafia.com/faq/Security/mswindows-virus-scanning.html
AVs are there for Linux-for the use of scanning windows viruses.so *no AV *is needed.do read the links i gave.it helps.


> One of the most common questions I hear new Linux users ask is "What program should I use for virus protection?" Many of them lose faith in me as a source of security information when I reply, "None." But you really don't need to fear malware on your new platform, thanks to the way Linux is built.
> Savvy Windows users have to watch their virus checkers as closely as the head nurse in the ICU keeps an eye on patient monitors. Often, the buzz in the Windows security world is about which protection-for-profit firm was the first to discover and offer protection for the malware du jour -- or should I say malware de l'heure? The only thing better than having backed the winning Super Bowl team come Monday morning at the office coffeepot is having the virus checker you use be the one winning the malware sweepstakes that weekend.
> 
> If a rogue program finds a crack in your Windows armor, paying $200 per infection to have your machine scrubbed and sanitized by the local goon^H^H^H^H geek squad not only helps to reinforce the notion that you have to have malware protection, but that it has to be the right protection, too. The malware firms are aware of this, and all of their advertising plays upon the insecurity fears of Windows users and the paranoia that results. Chronic exposure and vulnerability to malware has conditioned Windows users to accept this security tax.
> ...


 *www.linux.com/articles/60208
thats why reading some articles helps ease the use and helps accustomed to the new OS:
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 31, 2007)

When you finish reading what prakash said then try this switchers guide
*www.maximumpc.com/linux?page=0,0


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 31, 2007)

Prakash,
As per your advice I leaving the Antivirus topic aside. I will learn it later.
Another problem I found today while booting into ubuntu, I see somewhere in the screen  somthing like "Temporary fail in name resolution."

About the command "gksudo","gedit" in the terminal or in run command.
it always give warning msg. "Cannot open display". Please give me solution.
Also I registered my name with Ubunto.org for supply of free CD of Ubuntu 7.04. Will they supply me the same as per the time frame they mentioned. Whether it will shiped from India or abort.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 31, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Prakash,
> As per your advice I leaving the Antivirus topic aside. I will learn it later.
> Another problem I found today while booting into ubuntu, I see somewhere in the screen  somthing like "Temporary fail in name resolution."
> 
> ...



you just Wasted a disc 
nearly all members here have ubuntu you could have asked us, even ubuntu was given in digit july dvd, it would been faster now the shipit service will take around one month.



> I registered my name with Ubunto.org



Its ubuntu or ubunt*o*


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think most of his problem-solutions are described in this thread.for eg:terminal.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=562518&postcount=17

just read the thread and be ready with Linux OS.then try the soltns i gave.you need to read and use a little terminal to be proficient.
now regarding temp failure in name resoultion is because of ur DNS servers not working/(not efficient).just make sure ur /etc/resolv.conf entry exists.

 OR else use opendns. *opendns.com for furthur info.(i am using opendns in btwn)


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 31, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> I think most of his problem-solutions are described in this thread.for eg:terminal.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=562518&postcount=17
> 
> just read the thread and be ready with Linux OS.then try the soltns i gave.you need to read and use a little terminal to be proficient.
> ...


 
If I take screen shot and save it, but I dont know how to paste it here. hence I reduce the size of the file and attached herewith. 



> also reg internet connxn problem-u have to *select the o/p of ifconfig command from terminal and paste here*.do copy and paste the output from terminal.


I did not find the o/p of ifconfig. please explain.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

@ghosh:use imgx.org or iup.in upload the screenshot "as is" and link here(direct link) dont do the extra work of resizing etc.
ifconfig is a command.if u press enter-there is an output for that command.just select with left mouse pressed and hovered to the end and right click copy and then paste it in forum.thats what i meant.and u already gave the output(o/p):
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=562565&postcount=18
I hope u need a little more time to accustomed with linux.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jul 31, 2007)

Because I am totally new in linux. Many thanks to you, that you taking so much pain to teach me. Now I am trying the link you mentioned. Yes I have successfully uploaded one screen shot to imgx.org. As I may replying from Xp only one screen shot saved in flash drive is uploaded.
_if required tomorrow I will post more shot through Ubuntu. Good night._


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

I somehow saw ur screenshot.from that it seems ur root user?my suggestion is that since ur using version 5.10 Ubuntu-install this program called sux as root(su).download to a directory and install as dpkg  -i debfilename.
*mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sux/sux_1.0.1-3_all.deb 
^now after installing this,try.also gksudo etc are needed only when ur in "$" prompt but u seems login as root-tell me are u login as "root"?it is wrong.make a userid and passwd.
as far as opening gui apps from terminal "sux" app helps a gr8 extent am using it.other wise it is hard to follow the copy move of ~/.Xauthority and..
*wiki.ubuntu.com/GuideToHoary


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 1, 2007)

For your analysis I use those command in root. I already creatd a user, when I log into Ubuntu it automatically login as user . Now I am going the link you mentioned.
After that I will be glad to know about installing pakage, accessing windows partition and setting other parameters in Ubuntu


> gary4gar
> Expert Techie





> you just Wasted a disc
> nearly all members here have ubuntu you could have asked us, even ubuntu was given in digit july dvd, it would been faster now the shipit service will take around one month.


I did not find Ubuntu 7.04 in the July'07 Digit DVD. There is Fedora 7 full Version and Fedora Rescue CD. Will you please tell me which folder contains the Ubuntu 7.04. I searched all the folder but did not find.


> I somehow saw ur screenshot.from that it seems ur root user?my suggestion is that since ur using version 5.10 Ubuntu-install this program called sux as root(su).download to a directory and install as dpkg -i debfilename.
> *mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/poo....0.1-3_all.deb


Please see screenshot here


----------



## praka123 (Aug 1, 2007)

^dont open the *.deb with file-roller extractor!!! *.deb* is the equivalent to setup.exe in windows env.
 u have to open terminal as root(with # prompt) and "cd" into the directory where u have downloaded sux_xx.deb.I assume u have used firefox to download sux.
*mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/sux/sux_1.0.1-3_all.deb
so with assumptions,i am giving few commands:
1.first cd(change directory) into where u downloaded the sux.deb package.In "#" prompt,

```
cd /home/ghosh/Desktop
```
change from ghosh to whatever is ur home/username dir is,
then,

```
ls -l
```
^make sure sux .deb is listed there.
then install as:

```
dpkg -i sux_1.0.1-3_all.deb
```
now try opening gui editors like gedit as root.else use nano editor.then edit using any editor /etc/apt/sources.list by "unhashing" by removing the "#" in the lines on ur /etc/apt/sources.list and save.then open synaptic package manager(search Gnome menus) and press reload(when internet connection is ON).now install ur favourite software from synaptic.for hoary 5.10 sources.list comparison,look at:
*wiki.ubuntu.com/GuideToHoary


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 1, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> For your analysis I use those command in root. I already creatd a user, when I log into Ubuntu it automatically login as user . Now I am going the link you mentioned.
> After that I will be glad to know about installing pakage, accessing windows partition and setting other parameters in Ubuntu
> 
> I did not find Ubuntu 7.04 in the July'07 Digit DVD. There is Fedora 7 full Version and Fedora Rescue CD. Will you please tell me which folder contains the Ubuntu 7.04. I searched all the folder but did not find.



Its in june dvd, i did a typo

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58887


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 1, 2007)

gary4gar I find the ubuntu 7.04 in June DVD. Thanks a lot.
Earlier when I start the DVD it starts as live CD. Also it is written in the DVD as Ubuntu rescue CD. Today I install the same replacing the Ubuntu 5.10.

praka123 You last solution is also failed in Ubuntu 5.1 in my system. Now Ubuntu 7.04 is in my system. Now I  can open other web page which was not opened in Ubuntu 5.10.  Now I will try the other command which u have adviced.
But I forgotton how to make the root passward. Becasue I create user ac during installation. The installer not ask me for root PW. Also Please tell me the location of "Network Monitor" file.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 2, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> gary4gar I find the ubuntu 7.04 in June DVD. Thanks a lot.
> Earlier when I start the DVD it starts as live CD. Also it is written in the DVD as Ubuntu rescue CD. Today I install the same replacing the Ubuntu 5.10.



yes...it will start as a live cd & then after booting up there will an install icon on the Desktop, double click on it to start the installation 
   the idea behind this is user & can first try & choose to install 
earlier this same task was done by 2 disc but using 1 disc is saved ubuntu people a lot of money 



> praka123 You last solution is also failed in Ubuntu 5.1 in my system. Now Ubuntu 7.04 is in my system. Now I  can open other web page which was not opened in Ubuntu 5.10.  Now I will try the other command which u have adviced.
> But I forgotton how to make the root passward. Becasue I create user ac during installation. The installer not ask me for root PW. Also Please tell me the location of "Network Monitor" file.



if you did'nt create a pass then leave it blank,


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

it is not necessary to create root passwd in latest ubuntu-it is discouraged for the same reason.use sudo,gksudo instead to get root privilages.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 2, 2007)

* Bsnl dataone On ubuntu 7.04 in 30sec (the graphical way)*
This tutorial is divided into two parts viz. 
1.	ubuntu configuration(same on every machine)
2.	Router's configuration(varies with different models)
NOTE:It requires you to have root access.
PART-1
1)Goto _System>Administration>Network_. a dialog box will open
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/7845/screenshotnetworksettinbz0.th.png



2)Select _Wired Connection_ & click on *Properties*. set the following values & click on OK


*img181.imageshack.us/img181/5362/screenshotsettingsforintc9.th.png















3)	Click on DNS tab on the Network dialog box. Click on ADD along the DNS servers & use the following values
*img113.imageshack.us/img113/2776/screenshotnetworksettinxc6.th.png

Now you are done with first part 





















PART-2
Note:it may be vary as router to router based on model no.

1)	Goto  Application>Internet>Firefox web browser. enter 192.168.1.1 in address bar
enter 'admin' as user id & password.

1.	now goto setup tab & 
Click on PVC0 change :
VPI / VCI to 0/35
Virtual Circuit : Enabled
WAN Settings : PPPoE/PPPoA
Username : yourusername@dataone
Password: yourpassword 
Click on Apply
*img518.imageshack.us/img518/5081/dlink8jn0.th.jpg

2) goto system tab, click save & reboot

now you just need to switch the router on for dataone to work


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 2, 2007)

> praka


Before your reply I already configured the DataOne to connect the net. And i am able to open the all web page which I was clicked, but some settings you have shown is different which I configured. there fore shall I again configure the connection. Please note I configured the dataOne through terminal through below code.


```
[FONT=Times New Roman]pppoeconf [/FONT]
```
 Also I cannot create short cut for DSL ON/OFF by the method I have done in Ubuntu 5.10. whether the method is different in Ubuntu 7.04.
During long crospondence with you, I have a curisity how you guye keep track of all the url/commands etc  mentioned in the thread, where simple linux Command I cannot recall. Even I have 
have to think many time to reply a thread to forum.
OK Now your OS and mine is same, I think it will be easy now to teach me and also understandable for me. Can u provide me a downloadble link where from  I can download and learn basic things of Ubuntu  i.e  installing application,  important command and the function, dir structure of Ubuntu and the importance of that dir etc etc.....
Basically I wish to know the basic thing of Ubuntu .


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

basics of Ubuntu or any Linux OS is to know the command line.but as with 2002+ onwards Linux became easy for novice users caveat who are ready to use some terminal and command line.the terminal which we use is bash shell which is very easy and featureful.actually you dont need to type all lengthy command options.
there is bash_completion which can autocomplete the remaining parts by pressing TAB key when u have typed the first few letters.double TAB press list all the commands available.also w.r.to the letters u have typed.another thing is it can complete almost many a things listed in PATH .
there are a lot of resources available.they are  for all Linux distros irrespective of Ubuntu also.also "man cmdname" will list the usage of commands.
*linuxreviews.org/beginner/
*www.linuxcommand.org


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 2, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Before your reply I already configured the DataOne to connect the net. And i am able to open the all web page which I was clicked, but some settings you have shown is different which I configured. there fore shall I again configure the connection. Please note I configured the dataOne through terminal through below code.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



we also have command history, just press the arrow up & down keys and then see


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 2, 2007)

1.When the adsl modem is whitched on & connected to the computer but the DSL is off position and if I look into the Network Status Monitor  it still shows bytes received/sent. Will it accounted for the upload.download a/c of my dataone connection.

2. In Desktop Menu>Place>Connect to Remote Server is meant for what. 



> Also I cannot create short cut for DSL ON/OFF by the method I have done in Ubuntu 5.10. whether the method is different in Ubuntu 7.04.




```
gksudo nautilus
```
 Response


> subha@ghosh:~$ gksudo nautilus
> (nautilus:6243): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
> Initializing gnome-mount extension


 Along with the msg  open a window under root dir  and there shows only Desktop icon.
 screenshot


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

^ it is the file manager(that window!).In that u can browse to ur /home/username/Desktop likely where u downloaded the icons dsl-on & off.then select and copy those icons to directory /usr/share/pixmaps.just be familiar with the file manager(nautilus) or that "window" 
...and if u press Desktop,u will reach the Desktop where ur.but opened in nautilus thats all.dude make sure where u downloaded the icons-copy them to /usr/share/pixmaps !!!
For creating shortcut for on & off,right click on the top panel free space and press "Custom Application Launcher".there in the name section u gave the name etc etc read my post reg that in this thread.also remember moving the attached icons to /usr/share/pixmaps.
OK.I am attaching  screenshots of how it will look like 
*iup.in/img/praka123/Screenshot-prakash_-_File_Browser.png
^^^this is the "Nautilus File Manager"-when u opened it as gksudo nautilus,it is opened as administrator,ie-who owns the computer who can do whatever remove or modify files.
Now the steps to make shortcut for dsl-on and dsl-off.I am explaining for dsl-on only as they are same(this is informal way for ease,i am accustomed to this practice!)
first download the icons attached in my post in this thread and move to directory /usr/share/pixmaps by opening nautilus as root(gksudo nautilus)
Next right click on ur panel or on Desktop right click "create Launcher".enter below details.also remember for dsl-off u have to make same thing but with command changed to "poff"
*iup.in/img/praka123/Screenshot-Create_Launcher.png
Now select icon by pressing "noicon" in launcher dialog.
*iup.in/img/praka123/Screenshot-Browse_icons.png
close.now there will be shortcut.I hope i explained clearly


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 2, 2007)

I cannot access the root. I have no PW for root. I loged as user.  If I type in terminal 

```
su -
```
it ask for PW. when I give user pw, msg appears authentication fail. but except terminal in other GUI wher pw required on that place user PW is ok. Also I cannot access the folder 





> /usr/share/pixmaps


. I cannot copy the icon onto the above folder.I cannot find this 





> For creating shortcut for on & off,right click on the top panel free space and press "Custom Application Launcher".


 However I make two shortcut in the desktop but cannot change the icon.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 3, 2007)

I forgot to say that now Ubuntu dont have root passwd set by default.that is good.that's why u cannot access /usr/share/pixmaps etc.as a local user ur allowed to work/own only the directory /home/username.that means ur Desktop too.
u have to replace with "sudo" in place of "su" and give ur local passwd.

I am in Debian Linux now.there is a custom application launcher for *gnome-panel*(the top or bottom task bar) in ubuntu too. in *Desktop*,*u have to right click create launcher option.u can change already made shortcut by selecting the shortcut u made and right click properties.do explore urself.there are lot of other options too.*


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 3, 2007)

At last I done the job. I changed the icon of DSL on.off. I tried to paset the Top pannel here for your view but I cannot do the job due to ignorance. As u did in thread page.

At last I am able to change the icon of DSL on/off.


----------

